# Crying



## Tyson (Sep 29, 2004)

My english teacher assigned us to write a reflective essay of our past. I wrote one and it was my life story and it made three people cry. I was wondering if anyone crys over works like that or what is some writing people have cried over. I find it odd because I've never read something to cry about.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, I've never actually _cried _over a book before, so I checked "no". . . But that doesn't mean I never will, or that I never felt strongly about a book. 

People express their emotions in different ways, and I happen to be relatively inexpressive. But yes, I've read books that tore my insides up.


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Sep 30, 2004)

i havent actually cried over a book, but i came close in the tomorrow series... when people die, like in those books, the way the main person talks about them after and thinks about them is very emotional (i think anyway)... so i almost cried...


----------



## Tori (Sep 30, 2004)

I have cried many times over books and I think it is a compliment to the writer everytime, unless of course, the reader is crying in sheer agony wishing their teacher did not assign them the book.

I think it depends on the person and which senses they use to take things in, and also, how good the audience reading the piece is with imagination.  Then again maybe it just depends on the time of month for me  :evil:


----------



## daniela (Sep 30, 2004)

I _almost_ cried when I was reading _The World According to Garp_ by John Irving.  There have been many books that I have shed a tear or two for, but no full-blown crying.

--DM--


----------



## LostInTranslation (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, I cried when reading "Night" by Elie W. (i believe thats the author) b//c of the way the people were treated *it was a Holocaust book* !
I have also cried during other books when they hit close to home....
*KT*


----------



## ynke75 (Oct 22, 2004)

Maybe it makes me a mush, but I cried like a baby when I read The Five People You Meet in Heaven
It's by Mitch Album, the same man who wrote Tuesday's With Morrie.

It's a short read but well worth it.  It's just about life, and the afterlife if you believe in that, and frankly even if you don't.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Farror (Oct 22, 2004)

I've never cried over a book, but I've had a lump in my throaght, and my eyes burned.

It was when I was eight years old, and halfway through Return of the King, by Tolkien. It seemed so hopless and depressing.


----------



## ynke75 (Oct 22, 2004)

Night by Elie Weisel.  I agree, Lost.  Deeply touching book.  I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Weisel in person and I can only say his presence demanded every ounce of your attention.  This is truly a person who has seen and experienced life like none of us ever will. (If we are only that lucky.)  You can just see it in his eyes.  Amazing.


----------



## FoggyImagination (Oct 29, 2004)

I cried over The Five People You Meet In Heaven too. And I just read The Secret Life Of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd. Cried the "sup sup" cry. You know, when you cry so hard you suck your bottom lip in. Yeah, that was a good one. 
But then again...I'm too sensitive for my own good. Lots of books...and movies make me cry...but only if they're good.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Nov 3, 2004)

When I was small (before ten) I cryed myself stupid over a book called 'The Quay'. I forgotten who it's by, but it's about a blind boy lost on an island with an old black sailor. When the old man dies because he covers the boy during a hurricane, I lost it.


----------



## Rob (Nov 3, 2004)

I too wrote a reflective piece based on my past recently, and I was close to tears at one point while writing. Although others enjoyed the piece and feedback was very positive, I'm not aware of anyone feeling emotional over it.

As for other people's books, the only one that comes to mind is my recent read of Vonnegut's Sirens of Titan. It's quite possible that no-one else here who has read it found it particularly moving, but for me, the last page was unexpected and, I felt, quite sad, and sat at my desk in the office at work at the end of lunchbreak, I had to choke back tears to avoid making a fool of myself.

Both of these were quite recent, and may just be a result of a recent personal event that has left me slightly more emotional than usual. No doubt in a month or two, when things have returned to normal, I'll be 'hard as nails' and scoff at sad endings. 

Omni


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, kind of strange. Doesnt happen often.


Once was when someone died in the forth Dark Tower, and the other time was during the fifth Harry Potter. *cough*


----------



## Tyson (Nov 8, 2004)

A_MacLaren said:
			
		

> When I was small (before ten) I cryed myself stupid over a book called 'The Quay'. I forgotten who it's by, but it's about a blind boy lost on an island with an old black sailor. When the old man dies because he covers the boy during a hurricane, I lost it.


It was called "The Kay" but I don't rember who it is by either, but yeah I liked that book also I read it a long time ago too.
Tyson


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Nov 8, 2004)

Isn't it "The Cay"?  Or can it also be spelled "Kay"? (A cay is a small island I believe ..)


----------



## Ralizah (Nov 8, 2004)

I've read several heartbreaking pieces, but never has one made me cry. Not yet. I've never come anywhere near to crying over a piece of literature.


----------



## Hakeem (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I didn't CRY over any book, but as others said, some books got to me and stirred something inside like when somebody dies...


----------

